# How many of you have Wusthof knives? (Ikon)



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

And what made you buy them? 

Im looking to buy some, i wonder why its so expensive for a "soft" knife

can you list the reasons to why you bought Wusthof (pros and cons?)

This will help me decide if im making the right decision buying this knife thanks


----------



## pghchef (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I have had 3 wurst off knives first is my chefs knife had it for19 years now paid $170 for it white handle and 10 inches I chose her cause the feel was perfect it fit better than the heckles Ana sanitizer the handle was a bit longer an having bigger hands this. Fit was needed. I believe that all the knive makers make good knives but the easiest way for a professional chef to buy his knives is what's his budget. Then we can start to look at type and quality, but most important is the feel of it it has got to feel really good in your hand it's what you will use everyday for the nrx


----------



## pghchef (Jun 11, 2013)

Opposite. Next 30 years, my other wurst off is a tourney ing knife a curved end this baby is razor sharp and is amazing I also have a 4 inch paring knife also razor sharp and feels great again the feel was perfect and the wurst offs seem to have a longer handle and that. Works for me, I love my wurst offs and will recommend buying them as long as they feel great in your hand it's the feel


----------



## 23years (May 26, 2013)

I just recently got a 3 piece deal on Wustoffs. Got a 8"chef, 5"utility and 3.5"paring for $199. All one piece steel knives. Very comfortable, easy to use and stays sharp. I use them every day and have sharpened the Chef's knife once since the end of April!


----------

